# Iso beginner fly rod/reel combo for panfish



## Panfish_Hunter (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello im looking for a beginner fly rod and reel combo. Have always wanted to fly fish and after reading the longest silence this will be the year lifes to short. Wanting to spend 100$ or less maybe more for a nice outfit. Im located in urbana ohio but get to dayton and columbus regulary.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Panfish_Hunter said:


> Hello im looking for a beginner fly rod and reel combo. Have always wanted to fly fish and after reading the longest silence this will be the year lifes to short. Wanting to spend 100$ or less maybe more for a nice outfit. Im located in urbana ohio but get to dayton and columbus regulary.


If you're looking for minimal investment as a trial to see if it's something you might like, I'd suggest looking into the Eagle Claw Featherlight. They sell it in a 3/4wt, which actually came labeled to me a 5wt, but at that price point I didn't complain. You could buy a cheap reel to go with that rod for probably $50-60 total. Is it a Rolls Royce? Nope, but it will throw a line and is a great gateway drug into fly fishing. I have one and have caught virtually everything that swims on it, from brook trout to bluegill to carp. If it's something you like, you can upgrade. If not, you're not out much. Best of all, if you upgrade, you have a perfect backup rod to keep in the car on outings, or rod for a kid or newcomer to use if they want to try fly fishing.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

https://m.llbean.com/product.html?bc=98-507923-504969&skCatId=115673#115673

Quest Il from llbean. It's $139 but comes with everything and you just missed a 25% off sale. They'll have a 20% off sale probably within the next month. This was the first rod I bought and I still like to use it occasionally. If you don't like it their return policy is awesome.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Redington and Orvis both have good starter combos

https://www.redington.com/fly-fishing-combos/crosswater-combo

http://www.orvis.com/encounter-fly-rods

Also, don't be afraid of EBay. I have found some very good rods on there for minimal prices.


----------



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

Go to Cabellas in Columbus, they have fly rod/reel combos starting at $69.99. Once you get hooked on fly fishing, you should go to the Mad River and catch some trout since you live in Urbana.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Love my Cabela's cgr 6'2" fiberglass 2wt!


----------

